# Problemi al boot....

## fagoman

Salve sono abbastanza inesperto con Linux ma ho voluto lo stesso cimentarmi con Gentoo e quindo ho eseguito l'installazione della 2006.0 dalla iso minimal.

L'installazione pare essere andata in porto ma appena faccio il boot si ferma tutto e manda a video il seguente errore:

"Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy

VFS: insert root floppy and press enter"

Sembrerebbe che stesse cercando il boot dalla rete ma non capisco il perche...

Grazie anticipatamente.

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, potresti iniziare dicendoci il tipo di bootloader che usi 

e magari facendoci vedere la tua configurazione di boot.

che tipo di partizioni usi? ext3, ext3, raiserfs, ???

----------

## fagoman

uso grub ed ext3..appena torno a casa posto tutto il contenuto del grub.conf

----------

## X-Drum

 *fagoman wrote:*   

> uso grub ed ext3..appena torno a casa posto tutto il contenuto del grub.conf

 

aggiungi anche il contenuto di /etc/fstab

e la lista delle tue partizioni (supponendo che tu abbia installato gentoo su /dev/hda)

```
fdisk -l /dev/hda
```

----------

## fagoman

questo è il contenuto di fstab:

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdc2		/		ext3		noatime		0 1

/dev/hda		/mnt/cdrom1	auto		noauto,ro	0 0

/dev/hdb		/mnt/cdrom2	auto		noauto,ro	0 0

/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto,rw	0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc			/proc		proc		defaults	0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm			/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

e questo quello del grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 10

title=Gentoo 2006.0

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel root=/dev/hdc2

per quanto riguarda fdisk ho un solo disco hdc diviso in due partizioni, una con linux che è hdc2 e una ntfs che è hdc1.

Durante l'installazione mi son fatto aiutare da mio cugino che usa quotidianamente la gentoo ma neanche lui riesce a capire il motivo dell'errore.

----------

## tizio

guarda non conosco a modo grub perche uso lilo...

ma non credo che (hd0,1) corrisponda a hdc2...

dovrebbe essere (hd2,1) visto che comincia a contare dallo 0...

semmai guarda qualche guida per essere sicuro

----------

## X-Drum

scusa,

hai detto di avere un disco solo, sul quale c'è sia windows che linux,

per quale motivo in fstab e grub lo richiami come /dev/hdc,

forse perchè semplicemente è connesso al pc come secondary master?

*l'ouput di fdisk sarebbe stato di aiuto

@tizio, se ha soltanto quel dico sul pc grub lo considera come disco 0

----------

## tizio

se in fstab lo chiama hdc evidentemente anche cfdisk lo vede come hdc...

e se cfdisk lo vede come hdc non vedo perche grub dovrebbe vederlo come hda...

anche perche dal suo fstab sembra che hda e hdb siano due cdrom...

(anche sul mio portatile il lettore dvd viene visto come hda e l'unico hard disk come hdc.. senza aver fatto settaggi strani)

IMO... ribadisco che non uso grub... ma mi sembra molto strano...

comunque una prova del 9 con cfdisk /dev/hdc toglie il dubbio

----------

## X-Drum

 *tizio wrote:*   

> se in fstab lo chiama hdc evidentemente anche cfdisk lo vede come hdc...
> 
> e se cfdisk lo vede come hdc non vedo perche grub dovrebbe vederlo come hda...
> 
> IMO... ribadisco che non uso grub... ma mi sembra molto strano...
> ...

 

se hai detto di non conoscere grub non c'è imho che tenga   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luca89

@tizio

no, X-Drum ha ragione, grub non segue la simbologia di linux, il primo hard-disk diventa hd0, il secondo hd1 e via dicendo, anche se il primo Ã¨ messo in secondary slave viene visto come hd0.

Le configurazione sembrano corrette comunque, se la situazione Ã¨ quella che dici, ovvero hdc1 windows e hdc2 linux. Magari posta l'output di "fdisk -l /dev/hdc" in modo tale da assicurarci meglio.

----------

## tizio

chiedo scusa!

----------

## fagoman

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> @tizio
> 
> no, X-Drum ha ragione, grub non segue la simbologia di linux, il primo hard-disk diventa hd0, il secondo hd1 e via dicendo, anche se il primo Ã¨ messo in secondary slave viene visto come hd0.
> 
> Le configurazione sembrano corrette comunque, se la situazione Ã¨ quella che dici, ovvero hdc1 windows e hdc2 linux. Magari posta l'output di "fdisk -l /dev/hdc" in modo tale da assicurarci meglio.

 

questo è quello che vedo facendo fdisk -l /dev/hdc:

/dev/hdc1   HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hdc2   Linux

quindi mi pare giusto che il boot lo faccia da hdc2....la partizione ntfs non contiene windows, win sta su dua dischi in raid 0 sul controller sata ma in questo momento sono disabilitati quindi non c'entrano nulla, il problema del doppio boot lo affronterò appena riuscirò a far partire Linux.

Il disco dove si trova Linux e la partizione ntfs (che non contiene windows) è sul secondary master forse è per quello che la indica come hdc[/url]

----------

## fagoman

Scusate la mia ignoranza ma tutte le voci che appaiono prima dell'errore cosa sono? cosa legge per caricare quella roba?se la legge vuol dire che il disco dal quale sta bootando è quello giusto...quindi non potrebbe essere che da qualche parte sia impostato il boot dalla lan?nonostante che il grub sia configurato bene?

----------

## fagoman

Il fatto di non aver creato delle partizioni apposite per boot e swap puo entrarci qualcosa?

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> Scusate la mia ignoranza ma tutte le voci che appaiono prima dell'errore cosa sono?

 

dovrebbero essere i messaggi del kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> Il fatto di non aver creato delle partizioni apposite per boot e swap puo entrarci qualcosa?

 

lo escludo

P.S: non scrivere tantipost di fila, basta editare l'ultimo  :Wink: 

----------

## fagoman

Se sono i messaggi del kernel vuol dire cha l'errore sta in "root=/dev/hdc2"....

----------

## Luca89

hai usato genkernel?

----------

## randomaze

Domanda scema: il filesystem di hdc2 é compilato built-in?

----------

## fagoman

No non ho usato genkern ma la procedura guidata per l'installazione on line...che intendi per build-in?se ho compilato il kernel con l'opzione ext3?

----------

## fagoman

Nel frattempo vi posto anche la mia configurazione:

-a64 3200+

-asrock 939 dual SATA 2

win è sul controller raid su due dischi da 160 giga, il sata2 è disabilitato, sul controller della scheda madre ci sono i due cd rom sul canale primario e il disco con linux e una partizione ntfs sul secondary master.

Possibile che la mia scheda madre non sia molto simpatica a questo kernel?

----------

## randomaze

 *fagoman wrote:*   

> No non ho usato genkern ma la procedura guidata per l'installazione on line...che intendi per build-in?se ho compilato il kernel con l'opzione ext3?

 

Intendo che devi aver selezionato il filesystem con <*> e non con <M>.

Accedi al sistema (con il LiveCD), fai tutti i passi fino al chroot e dopo dai il comando:

```
 grep EXT /usr/src/linux/.config
```

dovresti vedere qualcosa tipo:

```
...

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

...

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

...
```

con le y finali.

----------

## fagoman

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fagoman wrote:*   No non ho usato genkern ma la procedura guidata per l'installazione on line...che intendi per build-in?se ho compilato il kernel con l'opzione ext3? 
> 
> Intendo che devi aver selezionato il filesystem con <*> e non con <M>.
> 
> Accedi al sistema (con il LiveCD), fai tutti i passi fino al chroot e dopo dai il comando:
> ...

 

Le y ci sono tutte.

Sono riuscito in parte a smuovere qualcosa ricompilando il kernel con il supporto ad un chipset simile al mio ma adesso pare incepparsi quando trova il controller raid dandomi errori rigurdanti l'md0.

Appena torno a casa posto il nuovo errore e semmai tolgo i driver del raid dal kernel tanto non mi interessa.

Grazie per ora vi tengo informati   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fagoman wrote:*   

> Sono riuscito in parte a smuovere qualcosa ricompilando il kernel con il supporto ad un chipset simile al mio ma adesso pare incepparsi quando trova il controller raid dandomi errori rigurdanti l'md0.
> 
> Appena torno a casa posto il nuovo errore e semmai tolgo i driver del raid dal kernel tanto non mi interessa.

 

Un consiglio: usa genkernel, creati un kernel funzionante e, una volta che hai un sistema che "va da solo" inizia a fare esperimenti con la compilazione del kernel  :Wink: 

----------

